# أخطبك لنفسي ( مقال هاام )



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2009)

*أخطبك لنفسي*​ 



 

*قالوا*:
خطوبه فاشلة أفضل من زواج فاشل. 
فسخ الخطوبة عار على الطرفين والعائلة.
الخطوبة فترة تمنح واختبار يمكن إنهاءها في أي وقت وبدون صعوبة.​ 
*وقال الكتاب:*
أخطبك لنفسي إلى الأبد​ 


والآن بعد أن قضى الطرفان وقتاَ كافياَ في الصلاة والتحاور معاَ وتأكدا من توافقنهما معاَ وان هذه هي مشيئة الله من جهتهما فما هي الخطوة التالية بعد ذلك ؟
ريب الله مرحلة الخطوبة لتكون مرحله انتقالية بين العزوبية والزواج ويمكن تعريف هذه المرحلة على أنها :



‌أ) فترة انتقال ضرورية من حياة العزوبية حيث كل من الطرفين كان يعيش حياته الشخصية بمفرده مع والديه وأصدقاءه إلى الحياة الزوجية حيث سيعيشان معاَ في وحدة كاملة


‌ب) مرحلة تحضيرية يجهز فيها الطرفان معاَ للدخول في مرحله جديدة من الحياة لم يسبق لهما العيش فيما من قبل



والكتاب المقدس يشبه هذه المرحلة بفترة وجود الكنيسة على الأرض والتي فيها تجهز للعرس الأبدي مع المسيح في بيت الأب، كما يكتب( بولس الرسول في رسالته الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح 11 وعدد2) " خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح"



‌ج) مرحلة بدء بناء الوحدة النفسية والروحية بين الطرفين حيث يبدأ في الانفتاح بدون خجل لاكتشاف الاختلافات بينهما للوصول إلى المشاركة الإيجابية في العواطف والأفكار 



‌د) مرحلة يمكن فيها التغلب على سلبيات الزواج التقليدي المرتب من الأهل حيث تُعطى فرصة للخطيبين للانفتاح على بعضهما لتأكيد من مصادقة الله على القرار 



‌ه) مرحلة يتأكد فيها الطرفين من صدق دوافعهما ومن مشيئة الرب لهما معاَ في هذه الخطوة حتى يستطيعا بكل اطمئنان أن يقولا " من عند الرب خرج الأمر " 




*وهنا أود التنبيه على الحذر من الأمور الآتية خلال فترة الخطوبة: *



1. الخطوبة ليست فترة اختبار كل للأخر عن طريق مراقبة تصرفاته وامتحانه لمعرفة هل هو الشخص الملائم أم لا. أو لم تستند على قيادة صحيحة من الله 



2. محاولة فرض الأفكار الشخصية أو العائلية على الطرف الآخر للوصول إلى الرغبات الشخصية


3. رفض مبدأ التلاعب بالمشاعر أو الأحاسيس أو إعطاء وعود صورية غير معتمدة على واقع فعلى بغرض التأثر على الطرف الآخر وزيادة تعلقه 



4. تجنب أي نوع من الإثارة الجنسية وعدم التساهل مع أي شئ يقود إلى هذا الاتجاه من كلا الطرفين ومعرفة أن هذه الفترة ليست فترة إشباع الاحتياجات الجسدية الغريزية. وبذلك نغلق الباب أمام إبليس فلا يجد مكاناَ لتدمير هذه العلاقة.




*الأن دعونا نرجع إلى الكتاب المقدس لنتعلم منه عن مفهوم فترة الخطوبة *

يكتب النبي هوشع قديما في (الإصحاح 2 والأعداد من 19 و20 ) كلاماَ موجهاَ من الله إلى شعبة القديم يقول فيه "أخطبك لنفسي إلى الأبد، أخطبك لنفسي بالعدل والحق والإحسان والمراحم ،أخطبك لنفسي بالأمانة فتعرفين الرب "
*ومن هذه الأقوال نستطيع أن نتعلم الدروس الآتية للعلاقة بين الخطيبين *



1*. أخطبك لنفسي إلى الأبد*


طابع العلاقة هنا هو التجهيز وليس الاختبار فالقرار قد أَُخذ وهو ثابت والمرحلة هي مرحلة تلاقى لانفتاح الروحي والنفسي والزمني وتجهيز بيت الزوجية والتعرف على الأهل والأصدقاء وإعداد الترتيبات لحفل الزواج ولذلك يجب الحذر من أي مؤثرات خارجية على أي طرف من الطرفين عن طريق آخرين يمكن مقارنتهم بشريك الحياة في هذه الفترة 



*2. أخطبك لنفسي بالعدل والحق والإحسان والمر احم*


إنها فرصة للتقابل المستمر والتقارب في جميع مجالات الحياة ودراسة المواضيع التي تتعلق بالحياة الزوجية والعائلية ففي هذه الفترة نتعلم كيف نقبل بعضنا البعض على أساس الحق كما نتعلم كيفية ممارسه العتاب بطريقة صحيحة 
ومن الجهة الأخرى نتعلم مبدأ الخدمة الصحيحة التي تصنع الآخر قبل نفسه وتقدم له الحسان والمر احم بصورة مستمرة بدلاَ من التمركز حول النفس والذات 
*3**. أخطبك لنفسي بالأمانة*


في هذه الفترة نتعلم كيف نكون أمناء في تعاملنا معاََ وذلك باحترام ما نعد به أو نقوله والالتزام بالتقاليد الاجتماعية ومعايير الحياة الأسرية والعائلية ومحافظه كل واحد على الآخر ولا سيما في التعامل الجسدي في هذه المرحلة 
كما نتعلم حياة الشفافيةوالصدق في التعامل المشترك وممارسه المحبة الصادقة التي تصدق كل شئ المحبة التي لا تسقط 



من كل هذا نرى أهمية فترة الخطوبة لذلك تتحدد مدتها بإتمام الغرض منها . لذلك فهي لا يجب أن تكون قصيرة جداَ فلا يتحقق الهدف ولا أن تمتد لسنين طويلة فتفقد الغرض منها وقد تتسبب في حدوث مشاكل لا لزوم منها



وهكذا لتحقق فترة الخطوبة الغرض منها بنجاح علينا دائماَ التأمل فى علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة فى الوقت الحاضر وكيف انه يهتم بها ليأتي الوقت الذي فيه "... يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة..." ( رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل افسس الإصحاح 5 والأعداد 25 إلي 27) 



وهنا يأتي سؤال هام وهو أن كانت هذه أهميه الخطوبة ووضعها . فهل معنى ذلك انه من الخطأ فسخ الخطوبة وإنهاءُها ؟؟ وما هو العمل إذا اكتشف الخطيبان عدم توافقهما لبعضهما وان العلاقة تزداد سواء يوماَ وراء يوم رغم كل المحاولات لإصلاح ذلك ؟؟ 



الإجابه البسيطة هنا هو انه يجب معرفة أن الخطوبة غير الزواج ، ما ينطبق على الزواج لا ينطبق على الخطوبة من جهة مفهوم وطبيعة العلاقة كما رسمها الله من البداية لذلك نستطيع أن نقول أن فسخ الخطوبة ، إذا اتضح أن الطرفين لا يمكن أن يتوافقا معاَ لا بعد كسر لوصايا الله وترتيبه كما هو الحال فى الزواج .



*لكن دعونا نضع بعض الأسباب المحدد التي قد تكون مبرراَ واضحاَ لفسخ الخطوبة: *
أ‌- ظهور أحد المواقع الشرعية التي لم تكن معلنة سابقاَ عن قصد أو غير قصد ومنها : 


1) وجود أمراض جسدية مزمنة قد تتسبب فى نتائج مؤلمة على العلاقة الجسدية والأولاد مستقبلاَ.



2) عدم تكامل القوى الجنسية مما يتسبب فى عدم القدرة على الوحدة الجسدية الكاملة التي تعيق الحياة الزوجية الكاملة الصحيحة .



3) وجود مشاكل عائلية أو علاقات غير صحيحه اجتماعية أو قانونية يمكن أن تؤثر سلبياَ على وضع الزوجين معا وتعرضهم للمتاعب والمخاوف مستقبلا .



ب‌- ظهور عدم توافق واضح بين الخطيبين وعدم تمكنهم من التأقلم كل على الأخر بالرغم من إعطاء الفرصة والوقت الكافي لذلك فى الصلاة والصوم واخذ المشورة اللازمة



وهنا قد يتبادر للذهن سؤال آخر وهو لماذا حدث ذلك ؟ ألم نتبع الخطوات الصحيحة فى الاختبار ؟ لقد قضينا وقتاَ فى الصلاة والصوم ، لقد أخذنا المشورة الكافية قبل الاقتراح على هذه الخطوة ، لماذا حدث هذا ؟ 



*نجيب على ذلك بالآتي *


1. يجب علينا آلا ننسى إننا بشر محدودي المعرفة ونتعرض كثيراَ للوقوع تحت تأثيرات فكريه وعاطفية من الداخل والخارج نتصور معها أن هذا هو اختبار الله لنا ، ولا تنسى قول الكتاب "القلب اخدع من كل شئ وهو نجيس من يعرفه ، أنا الرب فاحص القلب ومختبر الكلى " ( ارميا 17: 10) .
2. من مراحم الله العظيمة على أولاده واهتمامه بحياتهم وسعادتهم محققاَ فيه أرادته الصالحة المرضين الكاملة ، انه يتدخل فى الوقت المناسب لإنقاذهم من أي تصرف قد يؤثر تأثيراَ سلبياَ على حياتهم يصعب إصلاحه بعد ذلك مثل قرار الزواج خاصة إذا كانوا يعيشون فى مخافته وتقواه . وهنا يختبروا القول فى (سفر المزامير 23 وعدد 3 ) " يرد نفسي يهديني إلى سبل البر من اجل أسمه" .
3. وهنا قد يقول قائل إذا إن كان من الممكن فسخ الخطوبة ولا خطأ فى ذلك فلماذا التأني الكثير فى الاختيار ؟ نقول لكل من يفكر بهذه الطريقة لا تنسى يا أخي الآثار السلبية التي تحدث نتيجة لذلك ومنها :



*أ‌- على الخطيبين : *


1) حدوث متاعب نفسية تؤثر على حياتهم الشخصية وبصفة خاصة الفتاة نظراَ لطبيعة تكونها العاطفي .



2) قد يؤدى الانحناء النفسي إلى انحناء روحي وسيطرة الأفكار السلبية والشكوك فى مشيئته الله وخطته فى حياتي الشخصية .



3) زيادة الصعوبة فى اخذ قرار ارتباط جديد وعمل مقارنات غير صحيحة قد تعطل معرفتي لمشيئة الله فى الاختيار الصحيح.



*ب‌- على العائلتين:*



1) قد تؤدى إلى توتر العلاقة بين العائلتين وحدوث مشاكل بينهما ولو لفترة محدودة من الزمن .



2) قد تؤثر على الحياة الاجتماعية والروحية للعائلتين وتمتعهما بالشركة الصحيحة فى الوسط الذي يعيشان فيه .



3) تحمل خسائر مادية لا يمكن تعويضها نتيجة ما سيتم إتقانه فى تجهيزات الخطوبة وما قدمه كل طرف للآخر . 


*وأخيرا إن كان هذا وضع الخطوبة وخطواتها لذلك اختم كلامي بالنصائح الآتية:*



1. لا *تتسرع* فى اتخاذ قرار الخطوبة بل انتظر تأكيدات الرب المتوالية فى روح الصلاة والصوم وتذكر دائما حادثة زواج اسحق ورفقة ( فى سفر التكوين الإصحاح 24 ) حتى نستطيع أن تقول وأنت واثق من كل قلبك " من عند الرب خرج الأمر. 



2. إستثمر فترة الخطوبة بطريقة صحيحة لتضع الأسس الصحيحة لبناء حياتك الزوجية وأحذر الأفكار المتحررة الغير صحيحه التي ستفقد هذه المرحلة دورها الصحيح 



3. إن فسخ الخطوبة بالرغم من الآثار الصعبة الناتجة عن ذلك افضل بكثير من الاستمرار فيها حتى إتمام الزواج حفاظاَ على المظاهر الاجتماعية وبدون التأكد من مشيئة الله تماما فى هذا الأمر .



4. لا تتسرع فى الإقدام على فسخ الخطوبه قبل أن تراجع الأسباب التي تقودك لذلك أمام الرب وافحص نفسك بإخلاص وقل للرب( كما فى مزمور 139 وعدد 23 ،24 ) " اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي . امتحني واعرف أفكاري . وانظر إن كان فى طريق باطل وأهدني طريقاَ أبديا" استشر أحد المرشدين الروحيين الذين أقمهم الله فى وسطنا . وخذ وقتاَ كافيا فى الصوم والصلاة حتى تتأكد تماما أن هذه هي إرادة الله فى حياتك وتذكر قول سليمان الحكيم فى( سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 3 وعدد5 ،6) " توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد فى كل طرقك اعرفه وهو يقوم سبلك".


----------



## zama (16 مارس 2009)

بصراحة موضوع متكامل من جميع النواحى 
شكرا جدا
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا مينا نورت بجد ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 مارس 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا ويستحق التقيم

مرسي يا ميرنا​*


----------



## zezza (16 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئع يا ميرنا 

تسلم ايديك حبيبتى 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## go love (16 مارس 2009)

كعادتك يامرنا موضوع مهم اوى مكتمل ومتكامل  
ويخص كل شخص فينا مقترب على اى ارتباط
تحياتــــ ــ ــى​


----------



## ponponayah (16 مارس 2009)

ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

لو كان بايدي كنت ثبته

مشكورة يا ميرنا 

بتصومي وبترجعي بموضوع  ليس ككل المواضيع

ربنا يبارك كل خطواتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2009)

جمييييييل يا ميرنا موضوعك 

وأحلى تقييم لأحلى مرنوووووون فيك يا منتدى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2009)

*روووووووووووعة بجد 
موضوع جميل ومهم 
تسلم ايدك ياميرنا​*


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا ويستحق التقيم​*
> 
> 
> *مرسي يا ميرنا*​


 ميرسى يا قمر نورتى ​


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئع يا ميرنا
> 
> تسلم ايديك حبيبتى
> 
> يسوع يباركك


 
ويباركك يا سكر


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2009)

go love قال:


> كعادتك يامرنا موضوع مهم اوى مكتمل ومتكامل​
> ويخص كل شخص فينا مقترب على اى ارتباط
> 
> تحياتــــ ــ ــى​


 نورت يا جو ميرسى لمرورك ​


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا قمر


 ميرسى حلوة النفخة دى


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> لو كان بايدي كنت ثبته
> 
> مشكورة يا ميرنا
> 
> ...


يباشا الواحد مش عارف يقول لكلامك دا ايه بس ربنا يخليك كدا وترفع من معنوياتنا


----------



## جيلان (16 مارس 2009)

*جامد بجد يا مرنون*
*ده لو علاقة حب بتسيب اثار كتير ما بالك خطوبة وموضوع اتعرف قدام الناس واتنين ارتبطوا ببعض وبرغم كلام الناس على البنت الى بتفك بس فعلا هيبقى احسن من انها تعيش تعيسة طول عمرها فى جوازة فاشلة*
*ميرسى يا باشاااااا معلم من يومك*


----------



## sony_33 (16 مارس 2009)

اية يا ميرنا الحلاوة دى
موضوع فعلا كامل متكامل كمال كمالة..... الخ
 هههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## لي شربل (16 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيووو ميرنا ع ها الموضوع الحلو 
لأن الرب هون يتحدث عن الكنيسة كعروس فداها بدمه مخلصة وثابتة فيه للأبد
ميشان هيك ع كل خطيبان أن يقدما ع ها الخطبة بهدف وحدة ونقاء ومحبة 
وزواج ثابت في الرب لبناء كنيسة جديدة تنجب قديسين للرب .
الرب معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 مارس 2009)

*موضوع روعة يميرنا تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> جمييييييل يا ميرنا موضوعك ​
> 
> 
> وأحلى تقييم لأحلى مرنوووووون فيك يا منتدى ​


 تشكر يمعلم مارو تتردلك فى الافراح كدا وعلبة سجاير كدا ​


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *روووووووووووعة بجد ​*
> *موضوع جميل ومهم *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ياميرنا*​


 يباشا اضافتك فى موضوعى هى الاروع نورت يا جميل ​


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *جامد بجد يا مرنون*
> *ده لو علاقة حب بتسيب اثار كتير ما بالك خطوبة وموضوع اتعرف قدام الناس واتنين ارتبطوا ببعض وبرغم كلام الناس على البنت الى بتفك بس فعلا هيبقى احسن من انها تعيش تعيسة طول عمرها فى جوازة فاشلة*
> *ميرسى يا باشاااااا معلم من يومك*


يباشا احنا بنتعلم منك شوفتى الكلام الجامد دا مستنية 2 كيلو سكر بقى وانتى عارفة الباقى ​


----------



## sweetyshery (21 مارس 2009)

*بجد موضوع جميل جدا 
وشكرا علي الموضوع دا 
لاني استفد منه حاجات كتير *​


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> اية يا ميرنا الحلاوة دى
> 
> موضوع فعلا كامل متكامل كمال كمالة..... الخ
> هههههههههههه
> ...


 
نورت يا سونى باشا  ​


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيووو ميرنا ع ها الموضوع الحلو *
> 
> *لأن الرب هون يتحدث عن الكنيسة كعروس فداها بدمه مخلصة وثابتة فيه للأبد*
> *ميشان هيك ع كل خطيبان أن يقدما ع ها الخطبة بهدف وحدة ونقاء ومحبة *
> ...


 
شكرا شربل على الاضافة ​


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع روعة يميرنا تسلم ايدك​*


 نورت يا جوجو ​


----------



## just member (22 مارس 2009)

*موضوع متكامل وبناء*
*ويستحق احلى تقييم يا ميرنا عن جد*
*تسلم ايدك على ها المقال*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
**​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 مارس 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2009)

_راااااااااااائع جدا
منتهى الشكر
الرب يبارك مجهودك​_


----------



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*أخطبك لنفسي*



 



قالوا:
خطوبه فاشلة أفضل من زواج فاشل.
فسخ الخطوبة عار على الطرفين والعائلة.
الخطوبة فترة تمنح واختبار يمكن إنهاءها في أي وقت وبدون صعوبة.


وقال الكتاب:
أخطبك لنفسي إلى الأبد



والآن بعد أن قضى الطرفان وقتاَ كافياَ في الصلاة والتحاور معاَ وتأكدا من توافقنهما معاَ وان هذه هي مشيئة الله من جهتهما فما هي الخطوة التالية بعد ذلك ؟
ريب الله مرحلة الخطوبة لتكون مرحله انتقالية بين العزوبية والزواج 
ويمكن تعريف هذه المرحلة على أنها :



‌أ) فترة انتقال ضرورية من حياة العزوبية حيث كل من الطرفين كان يعيش حياته الشخصية بمفرده مع والديه وأصدقاءه إلى الحياة الزوجية حيث سيعيشان معاَ في وحدة كاملة


‌ب) مرحلة تحضيرية يجهز فيها الطرفان معاَ للدخول في مرحله جديدة من الحياة لم يسبق لهما العيش فيما من قبل



والكتاب المقدس يشبه هذه المرحلة بفترة وجود الكنيسة على الأرض والتي فيها تجهز للعرس الأبدي مع المسيح في بيت الأب، كما يكتب( بولس الرسول في رسالته الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح 11 وعدد2) " خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح"



‌ج) مرحلة بدء بناء الوحدة النفسية والروحية بين الطرفين حيث يبدأ في الانفتاح بدون خجل لاكتشاف الاختلافات بينهما للوصول إلى المشاركة الإيجابية في العواطف والأفكار



‌د) مرحلة يمكن فيها التغلب على سلبيات الزواج التقليدي المرتب من الأهل حيث تُعطى فرصة للخطيبين للانفتاح على بعضهما لتأكيد من مصادقة الله على القرار



‌ه) مرحلة يتأكد فيها الطرفين من صدق دوافعهما ومن مشيئة الرب لهما معاَ في هذه الخطوة حتى يستطيعا بكل اطمئنان أن يقولا " من عند الرب خرج الأمر "




وهنا أود التنبيه على الحذر من الأمور الآتية خلال فترة الخطوبة:



1. الخطوبة ليست فترة اختبار كل للأخر عن طريق مراقبة تصرفاته وامتحانه لمعرفة هل هو الشخص الملائم أم لا. أو لم تستند على قيادة صحيحة من الله



2. محاولة فرض الأفكار الشخصية أو العائلية على الطرف الآخر للوصول إلى الرغبات الشخصية


3. رفض مبدأ التلاعب بالمشاعر أو الأحاسيس أو إعطاء وعود صورية غير معتمدة على واقع فعلى بغرض التأثر على الطرف الآخر وزيادة تعلقه



4. تجنب أي نوع من الإثارة الجنسية وعدم التساهل مع أي شئ يقود إلى هذا الاتجاه من كلا الطرفين ومعرفة أن هذه الفترة ليست فترة إشباع الاحتياجات الجسدية الغريزية. وبذلك نغلق الباب أمام إبليس فلا يجد مكاناَ لتدمير هذه العلاقة.


الأن دعونا نرجع إلى الكتاب المقدس لنتعلم منه عن مفهوم فترة الخطوبة

يكتب النبي هوشع قديما في (الإصحاح 2 والأعداد من 19 و20 ) كلاماَ موجهاَ من الله إلى شعبة القديم يقول فيه "أخطبك لنفسي إلى الأبد، أخطبك لنفسي بالعدل والحق والإحسان والمراحم ،أخطبك لنفسي بالأمانة فتعرفين الرب "
ومن هذه الأقوال نستطيع أن نتعلم الدروس الآتية للعلاقة بين الخطيبين



1. أخطبك لنفسي إلى الأبد


طابع العلاقة هنا هو التجهيز وليس الاختبار فالقرار قد أَُخذ وهو ثابت والمرحلة هي مرحلة تلاقى لانفتاح الروحي والنفسي والزمني وتجهيز بيت الزوجية والتعرف على الأهل والأصدقاء وإعداد الترتيبات لحفل الزواج ولذلك يجب الحذر من أي مؤثرات خارجية على أي طرف من الطرفين عن طريق آخرين يمكن مقارنتهم بشريك الحياة في هذه الفترة



2. أخطبك لنفسي بالعدل والحق والإحسان والمر احم


إنها فرصة للتقابل المستمر والتقارب في جميع مجالات الحياة ودراسة المواضيع التي تتعلق بالحياة الزوجية والعائلية ففي هذه الفترة نتعلم كيف نقبل بعضنا البعض على أساس الحق كما نتعلم كيفية ممارسه العتاب بطريقة صحيحة
ومن الجهة الأخرى نتعلم مبدأالخدمة الصحيحة التي تصنع الآخر قبل نفسه وتقدم له الحسان والمر احم بصورة مستمرة بدلاَ من التمركز حول النفس والذات
3. أخطبك لنفسي بالأمانة


في هذه الفترة نتعلم كيف نكون أمناء في تعاملنا معاََ وذلك باحترام ما نعد به أو نقوله والالتزام بالتقاليد الاجتماعية ومعايير الحياة الأسرية والعائلية ومحافظه كل واحد على الآخر ولا سيما في التعامل الجسدي في هذه المرحلة
كما نتعلم حياة الشفافيةوالصدق في التعامل المشترك وممارسه المحبة الصادقة التي تصدق كل شئ المحبة التي لا تسقط



من كل هذا نرى أهمية فترة الخطوبة لذلك تتحدد مدتها بإتمام الغرض منها . لذلك فهي لا يجب أن تكون قصيرة جداَ فلا يتحقق الهدف ولا أن تمتد لسنين طويلة فتفقد الغرض منها وقد تتسبب في حدوث مشاكل لا لزوم منها



وهكذا لتحقق فترة الخطوبة الغرض منها بنجاح علينا دائماَ التأمل فى علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة فى الوقت الحاضر وكيف انه يهتم بها ليأتي الوقت الذي فيه "... يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة..." ( رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل افسس الإصحاح 5 والأعداد 25 إلي 27)



وهنا يأتي سؤال هام وهو أن كانت هذه أهميه الخطوبة ووضعها . فهل معنى ذلك انه من الخطأ فسخ الخطوبة وإنهاءُها ؟؟ وما هو العمل إذا اكتشف الخطيبان عدم توافقهما لبعضهما وان العلاقة تزداد سواء يوماَ وراء يوم رغم كل المحاولات لإصلاح ذلك ؟؟



الإجابه البسيطة هنا هو انه يجب معرفة أن الخطوبة غير الزواج ، ما ينطبق على الزواج لا ينطبق على الخطوبة من جهة مفهوم وطبيعة العلاقة كما رسمها الله من البداية لذلك نستطيع أن نقول أن فسخ الخطوبة ، إذا اتضح أن الطرفين لا يمكن أن يتوافقا معاَ لا بعد كسر لوصايا الله وترتيبه كما هو الحال فى الزواج .



لكن دعونا نضع بعض الأسباب المحدد التي قد تكون مبرراَ واضحاَ لفسخ الخطوبة:
أ‌- ظهور أحد المواقع الشرعية التي لم تكن معلنة سابقاَ عن قصد أو غير قصد ومنها :


1) وجود أمراض جسدية مزمنة قد تتسبب فى نتائج مؤلمة على العلاقة الجسدية والأولاد مستقبلاَ.



2) عدم تكامل القوى الجنسية مما يتسبب فى عدم القدرة على الوحدة الجسدية الكاملة التي تعيق الحياة الزوجية الكاملة الصحيحة .



3) وجود مشاكل عائلية أو علاقات غير صحيحه اجتماعية أو قانونية يمكن أن تؤثر سلبياَ على وضع الزوجين معا وتعرضهم للمتاعب والمخاوف مستقبلا .



ب‌- ظهور عدم توافق واضح بين الخطيبين وعدم تمكنهم من التأقلم كل على الأخر بالرغم من إعطاء الفرصة والوقت الكافي لذلك فى الصلاة والصوم واخذ المشورة اللازمة



وهنا قد يتبادر للذهن سؤال آخر وهو لماذا حدث ذلك ؟ ألم نتبع الخطوات الصحيحة فى الاختبار ؟ لقد قضينا وقتاَ فى الصلاة والصوم ، لقد أخذنا المشورة الكافية قبل الاقتراح على هذه الخطوة ، لماذا حدث هذا ؟



نجيب على ذلك بالآتي


1. يجب علينا آلا ننسى إننا بشر محدودي المعرفة ونتعرض كثيراَ للوقوع تحت تأثيرات فكريه وعاطفية من الداخل والخارج نتصور معها أن هذا هو اختبار الله لنا ، ولا تنسى قول الكتاب "القلب اخدع من كل شئ وهو نجيس من يعرفه ، أنا الرب فاحص القلب ومختبر الكلى " ( ارميا 17: 10) .
2. من مراحم الله العظيمة على أولاده واهتمامه بحياتهم وسعادتهم محققاَ فيه أرادته الصالحة المرضين الكاملة ، انه يتدخل فى الوقت المناسب لإنقاذهم من أي تصرف قد يؤثر تأثيراَ سلبياَ على حياتهم يصعب إصلاحه بعد ذلك مثل قرار الزواج خاصة إذا كانوا يعيشون فى مخافته وتقواه . وهنا يختبروا القول فى (سفر المزامير 23 وعدد 3 ) " يرد نفسي يهديني إلى سبل البر من اجل أسمه" .
3. وهنا قد يقول قائل إذا إن كان من الممكن فسخ الخطوبة ولا خطأ فى ذلك فلماذا التأني الكثير فى الاختيار ؟ نقول لكل من يفكر بهذه الطريقة لا تنسى يا أخي الآثار السلبية التي تحدث نتيجة لذلك ومنها :



أ‌- على الخطيبين :


1) حدوث متاعب نفسية تؤثر على حياتهم الشخصية وبصفة خاصة الفتاة نظراَ لطبيعة تكونها العاطفي .



2) قد يؤدى الانحناء النفسي إلى انحناء روحي وسيطرة الأفكار السلبية والشكوك فى مشيئته الله وخطته فى حياتي الشخصية .



3) زيادة الصعوبة فى اخذ قرار ارتباط جديد وعمل مقارنات غير صحيحة قد تعطل معرفتي لمشيئة الله فى الاختيار الصحيح.



ب‌- على العائلتين:



1) قد تؤدى إلى توتر العلاقة بين العائلتين وحدوث مشاكل بينهما ولو لفترة محدودة من الزمن .



2) قد تؤثر على الحياة الاجتماعية والروحية للعائلتين وتمتعهما بالشركة الصحيحة فى الوسط الذي يعيشان فيه .



3) تحمل خسائر مادية لا يمكن تعويضها نتيجة ما سيتم إتقانه فى تجهيزات الخطوبة وما قدمه كل طرف للآخر .


وأخيرا إن كان هذا وضع الخطوبة وخطواتها لذلك اختم كلامي بالنصائح الآتية:



1. لا تتسرع فى اتخاذ قرار الخطوبة بل انتظر تأكيدات الرب المتوالية فى روح الصلاة والصوم وتذكر دائما حادثة زواج اسحق ورفقة ( فى سفر التكوين الإصحاح 24 ) حتى نستطيع أن تقول وأنت واثق من كل قلبك " من عند الرب خرج الأمر.



2. إستثمر فترة الخطوبة بطريقة صحيحة لتضع الأسس الصحيحة لبناء حياتك الزوجية وأحذر الأفكار المتحررة الغير صحيحه التي ستفقد هذه المرحلة دورها الصحيح



3. إن فسخ الخطوبة بالرغم من الآثار الصعبة الناتجة عن ذلك افضل بكثير من الاستمرار فيها حتى إتمام الزواج حفاظاَ على المظاهر الاجتماعية وبدون التأكد من مشيئة الله تماما فى هذا الأمر .



4. لا تتسرع فى الإقدام على فسخ الخطوبه قبل أن تراجع الأسباب التي تقودك لذلك أمام الرب وافحص نفسك بإخلاص وقل للرب( كما فى مزمور 139 وعدد 23 ،24 ) " اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي . امتحني واعرف أفكاري . وانظر إن كان فى طريق باطل وأهدني طريقاَ أبديا" استشر أحد المرشدين الروحيين الذين أقمهم الله فى وسطنا . وخذ وقتاَ كافيا فى الصوم والصلاة حتى تتأكد تماما أن هذه هي إرادة الله فى حياتك وتذكر قول سليمان الحكيم فى( سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 3 وعدد5 ،6) " توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد فى كل طرقك اعرفه وهو يقوم سبلك". 

+ منقول +



 ​


----------



## zama (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أخطبك لنفسي*

موضوع متكامل جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً ..

بجد أنا أستفدت منه كتير أوووووووى ..

لى تعليق بجزئية " . من مراحم الله العظيمة على أولاده واهتمامه بحياتهم وسعادتهم محققاَ فيه أرادته الصالحة المرضين الكاملة ، انه يتدخل فى الوقت المناسب لإنقاذهم من أي تصرف قد يؤثر تأثيراَ سلبياَ على حياتهم" ..

*الله لن يتدخل بحياة أى أنسان إلا إذا كان الأنسان يرغب بوجود الله بحياته لأننا كائنات متحررة مخيرة وليست مصيرة ..*

*الله لن يقتحم حياة الأنسان إطلاقاًلأننا سنقدم كشف حساب عن حياتنا بالنهاية لأننا أحرار ومسئولين عن تصرفاتنا أياً كانت ..*

*أشكرك ..*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: أخطبك لنفسي*

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tenaaaa (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: أخطبك لنفسي*

موضوع مفيد ومهم جداااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: أخطبك لنفسي*

موضوع رائع اخ النهيسى وجرىء 
بجد انا استفت منه اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: أخطبك لنفسي*

موضوع جميل جدا 
ربنا يباركك

​


----------

